# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  Marine farms visits

## kelstorm

Hi everybody in the marine forum,
i was wondering whether is anybody interested in going to Reefworld, Pacific Marine and some other places that u ppl frequent to get your stuff.. on the 26/1/2001.... 

p.s those with or without transport are welcome. those with transport, perhaps we can carpool... 
Kelvin

----------


## IcecruncherZ

Sounds good, cos i can prob add fishes by then =)

----------


## Spiff

sound gd!
i will hv my chiller by then so can throw $$ away liaoz!!![ :Grin: ]

----------


## kelstorm

spiff... u want to get a chiller now?? what is your budget? i might be able to help... so, are u interested in going to the farm visit on 26?
Kelvin

----------


## kelstorm

so for those who are interested in the outing on the 26th.. pls confirm here..

----------


## Spiff

i m interested in the reef visit!
er i got lobang liaoz but jus savin
kel can contact me at 96443954...to confrim everything

hon might be goin but he not too sure yet...

----------


## kelstorm

spiff,
ok.. what is your budget for the chiller?.. see u then on the reef visit.. u can call me at 96520875.. will keep u posted.. time and venue will be stated nearer to the date.. Spiff, get Hon along.. 

So far, ppl confirmed for the visits are as follow;
1. Maxz (Mark)
2. Spiff (name?)
3. kelstorm (kelvin)
4. Hon (name?) maybe


kelvin

----------


## Spiff

icey leh?
er hon name is hon... :Smile:  
me name percival
[ :Knockout: ] 
how abt transport?

----------


## IcecruncherZ

Wah Kelstorm never chio me along...

I'm Zhuomin Btw, but I think Zech would be easier to remember....

----------


## sunfish

Hi guys,
can't join you guys this time...been very busy with work+some domestic problem at home... :Sad:  
enjoy yourselves....

----------


## kelstorm

ok.. sorry to hear that sunfish cannot join us.. gonna miss u.. but i am sure that there will be other times.. 

Ice, u want to join us? if so, pls confirm...

Good news marine nuts, percival have gotten us transport.. that is if David is going.. er.. who is this david that u mentioned to me again? whatever the case, he have a van.. so.. now, number of ppl going is no problem..

Ok, can i proposed that we give the lfs a miss and visit all the farms instead? so, pls kindly suggest some places that we can go.. my choices are very limited leh..

tentatively, these are the following places.. pls vote...

1. Pacific Marine (lor halus)
2. Reef world (lor halus)
3. Seaquest (Lim chu kang), maxz, u know the place? coz i dun...
4. Reborn (Paya Lebar)

So far, ppl confirmed for the visits are as follow;
1. Maxz (Mark)
2. Spiff (Percival)
3. kelstorm (kelvin)
4. Hon (Hon)
5. Icecruncher (Zech)?

----------


## David

this is the 26th right?......

----------


## kelstorm

Hi david.. if u mean if the outing to marine farms are on the 26/01/2002... yes...[ :Grin: ] are u going? are u the 'david' that percival is talking abt... the one with van???[ :Grin: ]

----------


## maxz

So total how many ppls is going..hopefully a van can put all of us in....Anyway kelvin..i will bring along of my friend along..so kindly add him in the list..
We shall see how well is the respone.then we decide where to meet and the time..
And is there anyone who can provide us transport beside david..??
Seaquest is at Sungei Tegah it veri near to 
Qian Hu...but it under renovation when i visit
last month..hope it have finish by the time we visit them..
I suggest we just visit a few fish farm in order to save the time spend on travelling as most of the farm are a distance apart...moreover it may affect the fish or livestock that we have purchase.. Any comments??


Rgds :Smile:

----------


## Spiff

hi mark
i think we r goin to YCK n harlus...in the mornin.
i think i m olso bringin a fren(jeff)...maybe he can provide xtra transport
 :Smug:

----------


## Simon

jeffrey ling?

----------


## Spiff

yup....he havant comfirm yet :Smile:

----------


## kelstorm

Guys, these will be the places that we will be going tentatively since no one have come up with other locations.

1. Pacific Marine (lor halus)
2. Reef world (lor halus)
3. Seaquest (Lim chu kang
4. Reborn (Paya Lebar)

So far, ppl confirmed for the visits are as follow;
1. Maxz (Mark)
2. Spiff (Percival)
3. kelstorm (kelvin)
4. Hon (Hon)
5. Maxz's Friend
6. Spiff's Friend (Jeff-driving)
7. David. (Driving)
8. Isz (Driving)

Ice, u coming? anybody else? pls let me know.. i have arranged with David.

Time:10am
Venue: Yio Chu Kang Mrt station

pls confirm for those who are coming to YCK so that transport can be arranged. [ :Grin: ] 

can contact me at 96520875
kelvin[ :Grin: ]

----------


## IcecruncherZ

What!? 10am? =( How to go... I NSF lehz... and I already took one Sat leave... see lahz... if I can BEG my Mdm to let me take another one then I'll definitely go! =)

----------


## David

fowhaaa!

one saturday morning can cover so many place?[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## kelstorm

David, 
i think Reef and pac marine can be done in an hour or so as they are pretty near to each other.. 1 minute drive away..[ :Grin: ]. As for Reborn, i think we can give it a miss and head straight to Seaquest instead unless seaquest is still under renovation.

Maxz, u have the contact number of Seaquest? if so, contact them to check whether are they up and running. dun want to go to a place where they are still renovating.

So far, ppl confirmed for the visits are as follow; 
1. Maxz (Mark) 
2. Spiff (Percival) 
3. kelstorm (kelvin) 
4. Hon (Hon) 
5. Maxz's Friend 
6. Spiff's Friend (Jeff-driving) 
7. David. (Driving) 
8. Isz (Driving) 
9. Simon (are u driving?)
10. Ice (in process of begging!![ :Grin: ] )

Ice, would like to see u join us on 26th.. which unit u in?

So.. the timing and venue to meet have yet to change.
Time:10am 
Venue: Yio Chu Kang Mrt station 

anybody not meeting us there (YCK) but at either in Pac. Marine or Reefworld instead, pls let us know so that we can meet up with u there rather then wait for u at YCK till we grow roots in our feet and cobwebs in our ears....... [ :Grin: ]

----------


## Simon

nope, I'll be hitching a ride from david

----------


## maxz

Hi kelvin, 
I will check with Seaquest WaterWorld(No.67 Sungei Tengah Rd-Farmart) Tel:7675161 whether they r under renovation.I get bk to u all..
 :Smile:

----------


## IcecruncherZ

I'm a medic at Mindef Medical Centre...

Btw I added a yellow-tailed damsel into my tank! 
And I bought the lights for my tank! 
So excited... I know it's a damsel... but still...
All equipment bought liao... now to wait and see if the poor damsel dies... so far looking real happy swimming in my mud sump =)

----------


## kelstorm

Ice, if u want fishes let me know.. i try to catch them out for u.. i have 2 x green chromis, 2 x common clown to spare.

----------


## kelstorm

Ice, perhaps u can bring some drip for us in case we fainted in the heat of David's van.. hahaha...so far, how old was your tank b4 u dump the fishes in? if u need help.. just ask.. we try to help with our perceived knowledge..[ :Grin: ]

----------


## IcecruncherZ

YAY! I managed to take leave that day! So can go liao! =)
So happie =)
Ermz... my tank was lemme see about 10 days old when I added caulerpa, 12 days old when I added damsel then added the sea hay on the 13th day. All three additions are doing very well... but the seahay funny funny one... if current too strong, the green colour of each strand will 'migrate' to the end of the tip in the direction of the current. Have placed it in a current-lesser area. Doing fine now.
Hrm... I actually wanted a common clown in my sump to accompany my damsel... but I think it'll look quite good in my main tank too... hrm... can catch out? Sure?

----------


## Spiff

ice...i rerally cannot help u unless u hv a pic...
normally macroalgae arent tt fussy...
u mentioned tt ur tured white rite?
when i 1st bought it...ity was very very white...then after switchin on the lights for several hours...it turned green again...
try to find a pic at http://saltaquarium.about.com/index.htm?once=true&amp;
becos its very strange

----------


## David

so is all systems go for the 26th :Cool:   :Wink:

----------


## IcecruncherZ

Damn pissed with the STOPID thing liao... spent 30 mins shifting the stupid piece around the aquarium for a place to put cos it's VERY oddly shaped, then the place cannot have very strong current, but yet must be near surface for bright light... at the end of the day I had only 50% of the original density left... Ultra pissed now... 
If it dies it dies... given up on it... Grrr...

----------


## kelstorm

Ice,
i can spare u both the chromis and if u want.. the yellow bellied damsel.. i have a 3-striped damsel as well.. and i can bring everything for u on the 26th.. as for the common clown, they became so tame that i can almost hand feed them..so..i dun think i want to take them out.. sorry.. let me know so that i can catch them out for u.. have to remove the rocks leh.. [ :Embarassed: ] so a total of 4 fishes.. can use them to mature your tank as well..coz your tank is still very 'young' and not fully mature...therefore, i think my fishes can help u to 'increase' the bio-load so that u can purchase other fishes next time.. as the system had been stabilised...
As for your seahay thingie, it could be that it is stressed and not used to the new environment.. give it a few days and see..alternatively, it could also be that your water conditions are not stable...

David,
So far, ppl confirmed for the visits are as follow; 
1. Maxz (Mark) 
2. Spiff (Percival) 
3. kelstorm (kelvin) 
4. Hon (Hon) 
5. Maxz's Friend 
6. Spiff's Friend (Jeff-driving) 
7. David. (Driving) 
8. Isz (Driving) 
9. Simon (are u driving?) 
10. Ice 

The timing and venue to meet 
Time:10am 
Venue: Yio Chu Kang Mrt station 

any questions that u have on marine can be clarified by then..

LSZ, can u bring me the filter on the 26th? $25 one.. thanks
kelvin

----------


## IcecruncherZ

Oh... =P Thanks for the offer, but me scared of damsels liao... Hahaz... =) 
My tank should be mature liao... coralline and sponges growing all over the place =)
As for the seahay, I've put in a place with little current, and it's now happily green again =) Damn funny rite... and I thought all sea things like current...

----------


## kelstorm

so u dun want the fishes? Free leh.. 

anybody want?? i dun want to euthanise it.. i want to find it nice homes.. help...

kelvin

----------


## kelstorm

David, the latest updated list for the marine farm trip.

1. Maxz (Mark) 
2. Ice 
3. kelstorm (kelvin) 
4. Simon 
5. Maxz's Friend 
6. Isz (Driving) 
7. David. (Driving) 


Spiff, i presume that Jeff is driving u ppl there thus we will not be expecting him to show up in YCK..but at reefworld instead..

Kelvin

----------


## maxz

Hi Kel,
I have checked with Seaquest WaterWorld and was infd that their work will be complete after Chinese New Year so 26/01/2002 we oni be going to ReefWorld, Pacific Marine .etc
So beside this 2 places any others place that u all will like to go..
Regards

----------


## kelstorm

thanks maxz... 
David, we will not be going to seaquest in LCK.. however, i dun mind going to Gan if u are going..
Kelvin

----------


## akoh

Hi Guys ! I would like to join u Guys ! BUT too early leh ! my kids got classes on wkend , can onli make it after 1 pm ! please update hor ! , thks

Akoh 
Safe Diving !

----------


## kelstorm

akoh,
perhaps u can check with David? if possible, u can meet us at Gans or something like that...
Kelvin

----------


## akoh

Hi Kelstorm !, I was hoping to join u guys for the marine FF visit. It's like diving without getting wet ! [ :Grin: ], I'll try and make some arrangement ! Cheers !

Akoh 
Safe Diving !

----------


## kelstorm

yeah akoh.. hope to see u too....[ :Grin: ]

----------


## David

hey akoh

we can meet you at harlus?.....you got to ferry your kids home first okay...so its 1pm at harlus?.....kel? do you think we will still be at harlus by 1pm?

----------


## kelstorm

akoh,
i think we might.. but u can never be too sure.. anyway.. whatever the case, give david a call.. to confirm where to link up.

David,
i will not be able to stay for long as i have to go for marriage preparation talk with my fiancee.. so.. i dun know what time or rather whether am i able to join u guys to Gans (provided u ppl are going).. have to play by ear..

Kelvin

----------


## akoh

Kelstorm , David , I'll try and ask my wifey to send my kid to school instead , think shouldn't be a problem lah ! hence hope to c u guys at YCK MRT , Horay ! Cheers ![ :Grin: ] 

Akoh 
Safe Diving !

----------


## kelstorm

David, 

So far, ppl confirmed for the visit and meeting us at the YCK MRT are as follow;

1. Maxz (Mark) 
2. David. (Driving) 
3. kelstorm (kelvin) 
4. Simon 
5. Maxz's Friend 
6. Akoh (u driving?)

Spiff, Hon, Jeff and Ice will be meeting us at Reefworld at approximately 10.30am..

LSZ will not be joining us due to classes.

Machiem report strength.. hahaha [ :Grin: ] 

anymore ppl in the forum interested to join us.. pls hurry and post your replies or u gonna miss out on the fun.. hehehe
kelvin

----------


## David

heehee kel

yup sure sounds like section report....hehehe![ :Grin: ]

----------


## akoh

kel ! I'll be driving ! ,cheers ! [ :Grin: ] 

Akoh 
Safe Diving !

----------


## kelstorm

akoh.. u driving?? then how your wife fetching your kids to class?? another car?? wow.. ok.. thanks.. then we got another car to lombang..hehehe.. wanna get to know u.. hehe[ :Grin: ]

----------


## LeAnne

hey can i go to the next marine outing.. me go there see see look look  :Smug:

----------


## kelstorm

sure..LeAnn.. u are most welcome to do so. but guys.. u have to help me to restrict me from buying more fishes and corals.. hahaha...

----------


## Simon

kel, just hand over all yr money to us and we keep for ya

----------


## kelstorm

nice try simon.. i know what.. dun bring $$$.. hahahaha[ :Grin: ]

----------

